# Trying to minimize power consumption...



## mrjayviper (May 22, 2014)

Hello. I've searched the net on C and P-states in relation to FreeBSD and came upon the "Power Tuning" wiki entry (https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption).

1. On the C-state section, it clearly states I should use /etc/rc.conf BUT I know there's also a setting for it in sysctl. So I guess my question is, where is the best placed to set this?

2. Also any other suggestion not available in the wiki will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## worldi (May 24, 2014)

Note that the C-state stuff in /etc/rc.conf (i.e. `*_cx_lowest`) actually sets the corresponding sysctl values [1]. In fact, it's just a wrapper/nicer interface. See /etc/rc.d/power_profile for details.

[1] `sysctl -ad | grep "cpu.*cx"`


----------



## mrjayviper (May 24, 2014)

thanks for the info and tips!


----------

